# Mais où est passé mon son ?



## kekouba (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà le souci avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro I5 13,3 sous Lion...

Je n'ai pas de son... lorsque j'appuie sur la touche dédiée au son, cela indique un petit panneaux "sens interdit"... impossible de la régler.

Comme trouvé sur le net, je suis allé dans la configuration Midi...et suis passé en 48.000, mais rien n'y fait...

Si vous pouvez m'aiguiller, je suis preneur ;-)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

si tu as le panneau sens interdit c'est qu'il ne peut être reglé par les boutons donc c'est en théorie en optique (enfin c'est comme ça que cela me fait chez moi)


----------



## kekouba (10 Octobre 2011)

En optique ??? qu'est ce que c'est ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

ça ressemble à ça 








Mais si tu as jamais entendu parlé de ça c'est que ce n'est pas ça


----------



## kekouba (10 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, je parle des HP du Macbook qui ne fonctionnent pas...


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

j'avais très bien compris

et le petit panneau "interdit de stationner" (ou un truc comme cela)
ça m'arrive quand je connecte un système externe comme une connectique optique!


----------



## kekouba (10 Octobre 2011)

Ahh ok ....

Une idée pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (10 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu la blague avec mon ancien macbook pro , la mini jack était restée coincée suite au branchement des écouteur ... il et m indiquais le panneau sens interdit ...
j'ai donc jouer avec la mini jack pour le décoincé puis tout es rentrer dans l'ordre ...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2011)

Oui, idem avec un MB "black" : parfois, en enlevant la prise casque, le _petit panneau "interdit de stationner"_ apparaît qd on actionne les touches de volume.

Seule solution : remettre la prise casque et la faire bouger un peu, çà finit par rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## kekouba (10 Octobre 2011)

J'ai redémarré et le problème est résolu... je n'espère pas temporairement...

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Même problème chez moi aujourd'hui, et la solution de Deejay-joe et du trooper a fonctionné, j'ai de nouveau le son sur les enceintes intégrées de mon MBP.

Petit détail, lorsque je débranchais la prise casque (qui en fait relie le MBP aux enceintes d'iMac G5 collées au dos de mon ACD 2003) et que j'avais le paneau d'interdiction au niveau de l'affichage à l'écran du volume sonore, une lumière rouge était allumée au fond de la prise casque.


----------

